# Could the Adeptus Custodes repel a united chaos force from terra



## Emperor Sovereign (Nov 27, 2009)

Well, I am sure there are lots of threads like this so all u senior members leave me alone about it, I just wanted to bring it back so newer members can answer post on the thread

Now that I got that out of the way, as in the title; can they hold out? I think yes itmay be costly but survival would ensured I am positive, cuz there are 10,000 custodes and you can't deny it, it says so in the rule book for Wh40k, not to mention how big, powerful and skilled they are, now I know yhou chaos fanboys (hey I am one to, I have internal battles between csm and sm) will say but just because they practice and train a lot doesn't mean they would know how to fight cuz there is nothinglike good ol' experience! However I beg to differ cuz when I bought tekken 6 I didn't even play single match, I just picked my favoritde guy and practiced and practiced, and now I hardy lose


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

They might be superb, the best troops Humanity has but 10,000 versus the countless billions of a united chaos host (not counting the daemons) would tear them apart- millions to 1 are not good odds.


----------



## The144thCadianPlatoon (Jul 31, 2009)

lol sorry i'm a noob on sum fluff, so wat is a custode? shudnt terra have a titan legion too? and like billions of guard/marines? anyways, if its just 10,000 custodes, then no, i wud have to say chaos wud eventually win because of the crazy outnumbering,(like a million to one) but if the custodes called the imperial guard and space marines for reinforcements, they cud totally win!, not to mention that the emperor and a huge choir of psykers wud be able to repel the daemons/kill a bunch with there mind powers, making it so alot less are there to swarm the custodes. either way it would be an amazing fight. and you know if creed got in there with the cadian 8th, they cud really screw the chaos. jus like tyrok fields bi-otch! lol just my opinion. i'll vote now....


----------



## Sigmatus (Nov 22, 2009)

The144thCadianPlatoon said:


> lol sorry i'm a noob on sum fluff, so wat is a custode? shudnt terra have a titan legion too? and like billions of guard/marines? anyways, if its just 10,000 custodes, then no, i wud have to say chaos wud eventually win because of the crazy outnumbering,(like a million to one) but if the custodes called the imperial guard and space marines for reinforcements, they cud totally win!, not to mention that the emperor and a huge choir of psykers wud be able to repel the daemons/kill a bunch with there mind powers, making it so alot less are there to swarm the custodes. either way it would be an amazing fight. and you know if creed got in there with the cadian 8th, they cud really screw the chaos. jus like tyrok fields bi-otch! lol just my opinion. i'll vote now....


The Adeptus Custodes is the Imperial police force on a given planet. Note, they are not the planet's police force, but the enforcers of Imperial law on a planet. They look alot like the judges from Judge Dredd.

To the OP, that would all depend on the strength of the Chaos invasion, but I think we can assume that things have already gone pretty damn badly if a planet is relying on its custodes to fight the hordes alone.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Could you PLEASE not purposefully leave out letters to words. A commonly known abbreviation is one thing, but wud and cud? come on.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Sigmatus said:


> The Adeptus Custodes is the Imperial police force on a given planet. Note, they are not the planet's police force, but the enforcers of Imperial law on a planet.


Actually, the Adeptus Custodes were the personal guard of the Emperor himself, trained and modified to a level that surpasses even the Space Marines, and numbering 10,000 strong. A policing force (the Adeptus Arbites) would have to be far greater for most Imperial Worlds, and should be numbering in the millions at least for Holy Terra itself.

As for the question, I'd say no. As skilled and powerful as they are, even if it was just the Traitor Legions at 10,000 each, they'll be facing down odds of 9:1, and unless they leave places undefended are going to be over-streached. Not the best way to fight a battle I must say.


----------



## Emperor Sovereign (Nov 27, 2009)

well like cadian platoon said, the psychic power of the emperor and probally the psyke of the planet would make it nearly impossible for even An'ggrath to summon. 

alright, i wont give up yet, i am still optimistic that the Adeptus Custodes could hold off the chaos forces from getting to the Emperor, or in other words, i think that they could hold off (assuming everything else has been failing so far) the chaos in the throne room with the protection of their master and the sheer power of 10,000 golden warrior with 10:1 the prowess of a standard chaos marine. they are so big, strong, and skilled i just cant comprehend chaos overruning the throne room; even then i think in due time, the space marines, grey knights, and other parts of the Imperium could finally reach terra in time to save it from a terrible orbital bombardment or something like that


----------



## Emperor Sovereign (Nov 27, 2009)

What is a bump btw? how do you use it? or do you just say "BUMP" what does it do?


----------



## Emperor Sovereign (Nov 27, 2009)

BUMP? whats different? hmm...


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

IF the custodes could concentrate that many chaos forces into a smaller area than i would say they might have a chance. even if the ratio is 9:1, i think one custodes could definitely take out 9 chaos soldiers, most of which i assume would be chaos marines. but eventually they would ahve to face like 9 blood letters each at the same time, which i dont think they could do....so i guess no they could not do it.

grey knights have pulled off some crazy odds though...and there's never been 10,000 of them in one place.


----------



## Emperor Sovereign (Nov 27, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> IF the custodes could concentrate that many chaos forces into a smaller area than i would say they might have a chance. even if the ratio is 9:1, i think one custodes could definitely take out 9 chaos soldiers, most of which i assume would be chaos marines. but eventually they would ahve to face like 9 blood letters each at the same time, which i dont think they could do....so i guess no they could not do it.
> 
> grey knights have pulled off some crazy odds though...and there's never been 10,000 of them in one place.


i dont remember where from but i do recall that an average custode being the equivalent to like 100 chaos veterans which may as well be the same as like 1 custode veteran for (like the Dread Guard) 10,000 chaos noobs or your standard marine, and like i said before, i just dont see any form no matter how big or tough a daemon is getting anywhere near the throne room much less being able to stabely manifest itself on terra at all.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Bear in mind Terra is guarded by far more than just Custodes, many space marine chapters keep an honour detachment there anything from 10 to 100 marines. Many many thousands of Imperial guard are always there. And yes a full titan legion also. Then of course the solar system and Terra are the most heavily fortified places in the galaxy. The Grey Knights and The Adeptus mechanicus is just a stones throw away.

Just food for thought while you guys think it over. Chaos has made war on terra twice, Horus and Vandire,both times it was through civil war so the defenders would turn on themselves. So would a direct attack ever work?


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah that's what i was getting at before i got lost in the head, thanks for making the point i wanted to lol.

but yeah, my rebuttal to the 9:1 ratio stuff and all that was the fact that each custodes could take out a hech of a lot more than that individually.

even if they didnt get to the throne room, if they took over the rest of the planet that still would prob be considered a failure for mankind.

The question of them being able to get demons on Terra is an intriguing one though. I'm not sure if they could or not. guess it would depend on if the Emperor actually has power still or not.


----------



## Emperor Sovereign (Nov 27, 2009)

Ancient Tiel' a fier said:


> Bear in mind Terra is guarded by far more than just Custodes, many space marine chapters keep an honour detachment there anything from 10 to 100 marines. Many many thousands of Imperial guard are always there. And yes a full titan legion also. Then of course the solar system and Terra are the most heavily fortified places in the galaxy. The Grey Knights and The Adeptus mechanicus is just a stones throw away.
> 
> Just food for thought while you guys think it over. Chaos has made war on terra twice, Horus and Vandire,both times it was through civil war so the defenders would turn on themselves. So would a direct attack ever work?


by that token the Adeptus Custodes may not even have to get off their golden asses! :laugh: whether its Custodes by themselves or the entire planetary defence of Terra i think humanity can win a WWIII:good:


----------



## Emperor Sovereign (Nov 27, 2009)

originally posted by unxpekted22:
even if they didnt get to the throne room, if they took over the rest of the planet that still would prob be considered a failure for mankind.


that is true, but i was picturing a giant global war not a funnel to the Imperial Palace, and you know titans stomping troops, entire blocks of streets being clogged with thousands of IG and a space warfare above, but yes you make a good point, it would be hard to fight a space ship with a Helberd:laugh:


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

If the great and mighty forces of The Imperium were reduced to defending terra from the concerted legions of chaos. . . well. . .
We can assume that both the Mechanicus and the Grey Knights would be very much involved. I had always pictured the great Custodes to be somewhat like a chapter who had everything scaled up on a similar ratio of a marine to a dreadnought, and all of them are terminators. 
Admech, Guards, Mahreenz, Custodes and Grey Knights and possible assist from the psychic choir, in addition to strong entrenched positions.
Chaos has a couple of million warriors with a few millenia of experience, around half of them are cult troops to boot. Also a couple of billion cultists and a few more billions of traitor gaurd. Also possible demonic assistance. 
Now consider this. As these titanic armies clash, the gods of chaos get off their collective godly arses and take a stroll into reality. Yeah, Fuck. They precede to smear the psychic choir and the legions of good with vague hand gestures.
Assuming it isn't quite that scale, and the armies are evenly matched enough to grind things to a relative halt.
Mars is undefended, and our dear friend the Void Dragon gets a visit from his buddies. Interesting events would ensue, no doubt.

Opinions?


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

The Chaos Gods can't manifest in our reality, they'e warp locked.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Well, if Chaos would manage to get to Terra by force and not through trickery or civil war, that means that the Imperium is at a disadvantage already. Not to mention that any warp-related battle would be one sided in my opinion. I mean it would be Magnus and Lorgar versus the Emperor, and then I didn't mention the Chaos Gods themselves. Should they desire the Emperor's ass, they will get it, no matter what. So if you ask me I think the question depends on the seriousness of the Chaos Gods. If they're hell-bent on obliterating the Imperium then they will. They have the Traitor Legions, the Renegade Chapter, the Chaos Daemons, and secret cults on every planet at their disposal, not to mention the sudden increase in heresy thanks to the doomsday mood their actions would create.


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I think they'd easily hold them off-If the Space Wolves can Throw Magnus Away several times, bash Vandire's butt away then I'm cert that the best of soldiers can hold them off


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Vanchet said:


> I think they'd easily hold them off-If the Space Wolves can Throw Magnus Away several times, bash Vandire's butt away then I'm cert that the best of soldiers can hold them off


Russ beating Magnus was 10000 years ago. Since then, Russ vanished and Magnus became a badass Daemon Primarch of Tzeentch, becoming incomparably more powerful than he was. And Vandire was a wuss, not even a backwater Chaos Lord. That match was IG vs Traitor IG, nothing interesting in that.


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Thing is, I reckon that the only way that the imperial side will ever win will be to find a way to close the eye of terror itself. Daemons are essence that can recycle in the warp so once they figure out how to close the warp, then humanity will be safe. k:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Khazaddum said:


> Thing is, I reckon that the only way that the imperial side will ever win will be to find a way to close the eye of terror itself. Daemons are essence that can recycle in the warp so once they figure out how to close the warp, then humanity will be safe. k:


I can't believe how a Chaos player could have said that. Traitor!  And who said that the Emperor is a better option for humanity? Chaos is the true nature of mankind, the Emperor is just forcing his infinite boredom on humanity. Slaanesh, on the other hand... :grin:


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

It does not matter what the Emperor does for us now. we must protect the greatness he achieved for humanity. if it was not for his efforts chaos would not even had gotten the opportunity to gain as much strength as they have. but you bastards turned on him. it is our ultimate faith in the Emperor that makes us so strong, not having to think twice about charging headstrong into enemy hordes full of monstrosities. We know the Emperor does constant battle with evil forces to keep them back from his sons until the day of reckoning comes. When that day comes all of us who remained true to him will stand with him, and smash the petty forces of chaos. Chaos will no longer exist, as all taint in the human mind will vanish as we fight along the emperor in the realm of spirits. :biggrin:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

unxpekted22 said:


> ... not having to think twice...


Thats my point. If you'd think you'd see that Chaos is the only true answer. :grin:

Nah, just kidding. If everyone would worship Chaos then we'd be stuck fighting each other and thats boring and monotone. Killing you guys is much more fun. :grin:


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I beleive they could do it because during the course of the entire Great Crusade and Heresy Period only 2 or 3 were killed so I imagine 10,000 of them could take on 90,000 CSM but I'm not sure about the untold daemon hordes.....:alcoholic:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

Actually Khorothis Ragnar Threw magnus away (spear of Russ to the Eye), a previous Great Wolf Drove magnus away when he tricked him away from the Fang (wounding Magnus and messing his eye.............God knows how many ppl hate that eye)


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Well, the gods could probably arrange to drop our solar system into the warp, assuming that they're better than the psychic choir, _then_ they could get off their asses, and smear the custodes across the floor


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

the emperor is still too strong for the chaos gods or they would have done it by now. the only way for them to exert to their will is through the likes of abaddon and even then they have to come through the eye of terror and its like a bottle neck when they come out. the auld fella on the great toilet is still doing his job.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Vanchet said:


> Actually Khorothis Ragnar Threw magnus away (spear of Russ to the Eye), a previous Great Wolf Drove magnus away when he tricked him away from the Fang (wounding Magnus and messing his eye.............God knows how many ppl hate that eye)


I think that wound pissed him off more than caused damage. We're talking about a Daemon Primarch here.

God I hate Mary Sue stories. Hollywoodians too. "Wow! I'm a random Space Puppy and I somehow managed to get my paws on an ancient relic of my chapter! And then I threw it right into the eye of a Daemon Primarch who could kill me with his fart! ROAAARR! Yiff-yiff! Ruuuusss! Yiff-yiff!" -_-


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

But that's the point-if an Andrex Pup can harm him (Relic or Strentghs then what would elite beyond elites do to him? 
Also you missed that I said a previous Great Wolf wounded him (with no ancient relic ) Killed the Great Wolf but Scared Magnus off-and we all know everyone loves talking about Magnus's Bad back XD


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

LEAVE MAGNUS ALONE!!!! XO ;_;

:laugh:

But seriously, why is everyone, even GW picking on Magnus? Hes at least trying, unlike the rest of the Daemon Primarchs. Oh and by the way its easy to win when a book was written in order to sell, not to make sense. And since the majority of people are rabid "happy-ending" fans, its always the Imperium winning. Which makes perfect sense in a grimdark setting.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

i dunno i think people either equally enjoy tragic endings or maybe even more so. 

really, a good ending is a good ending. I have not read that book though so i cant get into details about that particular one.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The Custodes were hard pressed defending the palace from the demon incursion into the Emperor's webway during the HH, and they had help from the ultimate antipsyker weapons in the Sisters of Silence, never mind the fact that the Emperor was still in the whole of his health. On top of that, the entire legions of the White Scars, Imperial Fists, and Blood Angels, replete with primarchs, along with millions of imperial soldiers were on the walls of the palace, and still very nearly lost the battle to hold Terra.

Only for the timely, if unexplained, dropping of the shields on Horus's ship, the Imperium would be lost, and Terra would now be a demon world.

So, if you really think that 10,000 Custodes alone could hold the Palace, never mind the entire planet, you are mistaken. By the way, there are no longer 10,000 Custodes. They lost huge numbers in that webway battle, and cannot be replaced as the technology used to create them has been lost.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

And you'd be correct except the last 3 editions of the BRB have stated there are 10,000 Custodians.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> Only for the timely, if unexplained, dropping of the shields on Horus's ship, the Imperium would be lost, and Terra would now be a demon world.


"the Dark Angels were eventually able to set course for Terra after the siege began. Their impending arrival, closely following that of the Ultramarines and Space Wolves legions, (who had overcome similar obstacles), forced Horus to gamble everything on a duel with the Emperor...."

horus dropped the shields on purpose so the emperor could board and fight him one on one.


----------



## FORTHELION (Nov 21, 2009)

i concur with that the dark angels were the saviour of the imperium.:grin:


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

i'm a little confused as to what exactly your question is (as you have posed two) but i'll try and give my answers for them both, and let you muddle out of that what you want:

*who will win out, the forces of mankind or Chaos?*
this is a difficult question, because realistically humanity rest on a knife edge. if it strays it will fall to the enslavement of Chaos. however, if it receives guidance from the Emperor and passes through the birthpains of becoming a fully psychic race to mature into a race like the Old Ones, then there is ever possiblity that they may simply overcome Chaos. without guidance they will stumble and fall as the Eldar did and become pawns to their own emotions.

however, in a sense the point is moot. whether or not the human race is destroyed by the embodiment of its in ability to control its emotions and desires, Chaos cannot ulitmately win. if Humans are wiped out then Chaos as we understand it will cease to exist, because we will no longer be feeding it. it will wither and die, and something else will take its place. just as the warp changed from a placid realm to a whirling maelstrom when the Old Ones empire wained and were replaced by the Eldar and Humans, so when Humans and Eldar move on and are replaced so to will the warp change to reflect whoever fills the void. perhaps the warp will be reformed in the shape of the Tyranids or the Orks, though it seems unlikely as neither have a strong impact on its shape currently and both vastly out weigh the number of Human and Eldar soles in the galaxy.

*Would the Adeptus Custodes be able to fend off a combined force of the servants of Chaos on an assualt against Holy Terra?* 

simple answer; no.

whilst the Custodes may be as above Astartes as Astartes are above unaugmented men, they are still a relatively small force. they are there to provide support and aid where needed. there is no way that the Custodes alone could have defended the Emperor's Palace against the Traitor Legions at the climax of the Horus Heresy, they _needed_ the remaining loyal Legions, their Primarchs and the Emperor to hold the fort. now the situation is distinctly worse. there are far more CSM, Traitor Guardsmen and Chaos Cultists than there have ever been before as new Chapters, Legions and planetary governments cast aside their former loyalties and through their lot in with the Dark Gods with each passing day. the daemonic realms have a stronger and stronger grip on the material world and there is no doubt that an invasion this time would be several factors worse than it was before. and add to that that the weapons of Chaos have increased many times over. at the Seige of the Emperor's Palace there were few Daemon Princes, now there are countless thousands. there were no Obliterators, Defilers and little in the way of Cult troops and possessed Marines.

essentially, during the seige Marines fought Marines. that would no longer be true.

the Adeptus Custodes would no doubt fight valiantly, but would simply succumb and be crushed under the iron heel of the armies of the Warp.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

:goodpost:
Heh heh seems about right.


----------

